
Mpemba effect – Hot water freezes faster - agumonkey
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpemba_effect
======
adrianN
The article leaves in unclear whether this is actually a reproducible effect,
or even what exactly the claim is. The "Recent Reviews" section seems to be
the most informative part of this article.

~~~
lidHanteyk
You may be able to reproduce the effect for yourself, at home; try it and see.
I have reproduced it occasionally.

The curiosity is not that it is not reliable, but that it can happen at all;
the effect experimentally can violate Newton's Law of Cooling, which means
that there must be some interesting non-classical (quantum or electronic)
effect.

~~~
adrianN
At home I probably have a hard time accounting for things like dissolved
gases.

